
Leaning into Uncertainty–Interview with Galia Benartzi from Bancor - jungong
https://www.dapp.com/article/leaning-into-uncertainty-interview-with-galia-benartzi-from-bancor
======
jungong
What has changed between 2016, the year you started out and now? And what
needs to be changed in the industry?

"Since 2016, the (blockchain) media still reports in a very shallow way, in a
pretty shallow way of headlines and scoops, sensationalism about the space. It
makes everyone works much harder to cut through that noise, really bring
people the true insights about what’s going on, the good, the bad, and the
ugly, in a way that is high-integrity and well-grounded in research. There
were still a bit stuck."

"We also need to make much progress in regulation so that things are clear
across the broad. So even progress in one jurisdiction or another isn’t of
enough of the solution, we need everyone on board with how engaging in the
conversation of how they wanna do things, so operators know how to design
their products and given the global nature of their technology. Unlike a bank
operates in a certain country, the bank knows the jurisdiction of customers,
and movement of payments, the blockchain doesn’t differentiate between wallet
and address necessarily which is there. So certainly we need kind of a 360
framework for people to operate the product safely and effectively."

